# Hairless carrier x Carrier litter is here !



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Hairless carrier x hairess carrier...Peeka (cream? banded) with Chaos (Black)

So a chance of hailress - How excited am I ? 

Trying things a bit differently this time. I put Boo back in with Peeka soon as she was starting to show and they seemed happy to see each other and settled down nicely. Boo is proving to be a helpful 'nanny' to Peekas litter - which were born today / early this morning.

Had a quick look - armed with camera - 
There's a nice pile of babes with milk bands so early days but so far is looking good.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! 

You def got dark eyed babies anyhoo! lol

Willow xx


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

congratulations on your litter  
aprox 1 in 4 of the litter should be hairless if both parents are carryers , if you look at the whiskers you should be able to tell which ones are the hairless ones from just a day or two old .
normal coat ones will have long whiskers and hairless will have very tight curled ones.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Not sure on the whisker theory - my fuzzy hairless lad has fairly 'normal' whiskers :?

Anyhow theres a couple of nice banded butts in there :lol:
All looking good so far...not be too much longer till I can tell what's what...

yesterday:


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

fingers crossed you get the hairless you are hoping for


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Well good news is the 2 dark banded *are* girls, and one is a gorgeous chestnut brown colour. Photos don't do the colour justice. Other lady looks like another 'grey' blue one and the others look like mini versions of mum.

The bad news is none of this litter is looking hairless.
All below girls...not running on any boys.


----------

